

AJAX with Acrobat - techdog
http://dev.day.com/content/ddc/blog/2010/07/crx_gems_doing_ajax.html

======
samsonasu
This sounds like a terrible idea. I don't know why people decided to start
deploying "PDF Applications" but it's a terrible idea. Go look at UPS's api
documentation. It's a pdf "app" that requires you to install the most recent
version of adobe reader to "run," and then it is slow and much harder to use
than just a regular pdf or heaven forbid, html.

If anyone can tell me why anyone would ever use this technology over html,
please, I'd love to hear it.

